# Don't Steal Potatoes In Africa



## Tank

Kenyans Set on Fire For Stealing Sac of Potatoes - Mental Zero - Extreme Videos


----------



## LAfrique

Wow! While I understand you have to be the victim of robbery to know just how it hurts, burning people for stealing is just extreme.


----------



## Tank

There are many videos of Africans being burned alive, it's the norm in Africa.


----------



## Mr. H.

An eye for a potato eye.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jesus Christ!


----------



## Sunshine

LAfrique said:


> Wow! While I understand you have to be the victim of robbery to know just how it hurts, burning people for stealing is just extreme.



Not saying I think it is right, but every place is not the US, and that bag of potatoes may be all that is standing in the way of death for the original owner.  If you steal a man's only means of staying alive, you have killed him.


----------



## LAfrique

Tank said:


> There are many videos of Africans being burned alive, it's the norm in Africa.



Tank, while you may have seen many videos of burning people, I do not believe the practice is African tradition. I grew up as a child in an African nation and never saw or heard of people being burned alive in front of consenting crowd. 

I however remember people being severely beaten and rubbed with hot water bottles for persistent theft. I also remember a mandate by government to execute, within days, perpetrators of theft that resulted in death. This practice alarmed society, especially mine, and people voiced opposition and practice was stopped almost as it started:

Two sons of a very decent man and family friend in my town who had schooled abroad, returned home and somehow decided bank robbery was a profession of choice. Both boys, in separate occasions, robbed banks in very commercial city resulting in casualties and both siblings were, within months, executed. My entire town, though disapproving of acts of boys, lamented for their father who had sacrificed all to send his sons to school in France, only to lose them in robberies.

I watched your video, and while I admit burning was very cruel, I wondered if there was more to story than we know. I however pray such inhumane practices would stop.


----------

